# RESOLVED - REHOME: Bunnies need a home - Ontario, Canada



## Elphaba (Apr 11, 2010)

I have two rabbits that need to find homes.Sadly, they are my rabbits and I have to rehome them. I need to be sure that they go to a good home where they will be kept as indoor companion animals. 

There are a few reasons I cannot keep them but the most important is that I am no longer able to provide the level of care that I once did which is unfair to them. 

I used to live in Toronto but I now live in New Liskeard where I suspect rabbits are kept mostly for show, meat or as outdoor "pets". I will be trying to find a suitable home here as well but I don't know if I will find someone here who will look after them as well as I would like. They do not live in the same pen as one of them is not entirely friendly with other quadrupeds, but they are used to being neighbours. As long as they each go to a home where they are given lots of attention they will thrive.

Yero is a castor mini-rex, neutered. He is very well socialized with people and is very used to handling. You can do almost anything with him and he will cooperate. He was spoiled when he was young and does try to nip when he's not getting his way but doesn't do this with people he knows well. He is not compatible with dogs or cats as he will try to attack them. I believe he could live with another rabbit with a very looooooong socialization period, but I wouldn't recommend it as he can be unpredictable with other rabbits. He would do best in a home that could give him lots of one-on-one attention (especially grooming, a favour which he readily returns!). He's a very sweet boy who used to lay with his head on my shoulder while I read. 

Lady is a black and white spayed lop. I believe she would do well with a rabbit companion as she is very interested in her neighbour Yero despite his obvious dislike for her. She is alright around cats once she has gotten used to them but has never interacted with them beyond looking and sniffing through bars. She is TERRIFIED of dogs. She is not nippy or aggressive in any way but it takes a looooong time to earn her trust. She was originally bought by a family who kept her in a guinea pig cage (she's a pretty big girl) before going to THS and then coming home with me a few years ago. She's very adventurous and loves to explore new environments. She has a very animated personality and is a pleasure to sit back and watch. 

Both of them are used to eating oxbow hay (a variety of everything but alfalfa) and pellets (timothy). I switch their hay often so they aren't stuck on one particular type. They would each come with some food and hay depending on how much is left when I find a home. As mentioned, both rabbits are altered. They each have their own 4x4 pen. (Lady's is double the height because she's a jumper!) They have a water bottle, water bowl (which attaches to the pen), food bowl and litterbox each that would go with them as well as some other accessories. 

Anyone interested can send me a private message here and I will provide my email address so we can discuss it further.

Thanks


----------



## c&c babies (Apr 11, 2010)

i would help you but i live in USA


----------



## Elphaba (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, that would be a bit of a hike. Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 12, 2010)

What care are you having trouble providing? 




> "They do not live in the same pen as one of them is not entirely friendly with other quadrupeds, but they are used to being neighbours."



Your two are an almost identical story to two of mine rescued together -- a standoffish B&W mini-lop and a harlequin mini-rex who was a suck for humans (except for the odd nip when I didn't behave) but would not bond with the lop and made a game out of ambushing my cats. 


sas :clover:


----------



## Elphaba (Apr 12, 2010)

They are not getting the attention and out of pen exercise they used to. It's just all around subpar care. I've been giving them less veggies and more pellets than usual, less one-on-one time. It's not a situation I'm happy with and not a situation that's fair to them and it's going to get worse in the next few months.

It's funny that yours are the same. Maybe it's just a mini-rex/lop thing. Haha


----------



## Pipp (Apr 12, 2010)

Did you read this? 

Supporting Your Rabbits In Tough Time$
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=45023&forum_id=48

To be honest, there are so many rabbits in shelters, the chances of them getting a better home than they have now are pretty slim, and even if they do, it probably means two other bunnies somewhere won't get one at all. 

They have each other for company -- even unbonded bunnies strangely seem happy enough to have company at a distance -- and pellets with just a few veggies is fine, and as the article says, there are a lot of ways to supplement that diet. 

If they have a shelf in their cage and/or a cardboard box and hay-stuffed paper towel rolls, they'll be entertained. 

They are so better off than most. 

Can you approach it as a foster situation at first? See if you can find somebody to care for them for a few months and then reassess? 


sas :clover:


----------



## Elphaba (Apr 12, 2010)

It isn't a money problem. I would sacrifice my own food first if that were the case. 

As for the foster thing, I could try it, but I think it'll be just as hard as finding a new home.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 14, 2010)

In our rescue, we have two "mass" rescue fosters. These two fosters each have 20+ buns each. The buns get top-notch basic care, but lack personal attention. We have volunteers on weekends that come in to clean and give playtime. Most days, they just get a few head pets a day.

I would'nt be concerned about giving them less veggies....they really only need pellets any hay. You are giving them the best attention that you are able to do.

My point is, that even though you consider your care sub-par unless you can find a good pet home, you are doing an awesome job and if you can keep them please don't surrender them unless you have no choice.


----------



## Elphaba (Apr 15, 2010)

I would absolutely NEVER surrender them. I'm looking for a good home. They will never go to a shelter no matter what. The only way they're leaving me is if they're going somewhere better.


----------



## Elphaba (Apr 19, 2010)

For anyone concerned, I have good news. Lady (the female lop) is going home with a friend of mine this weekend who is super excited to get her, very interested in learning about her and had never considered a rabbit as a pet before. She's already learned a lot and plans on spending a lot of time with her and on her so I'm very happy about this arrangement.

As for Yero, he will be staying with me, which is good because he's about 5 and he's been with me since he was a few months old. He also has a few health issues (not sure exactly where he came from originally but I wouldn't be surprised if he's inbred). More than anything I was really worried about rehoming him because he is really bonded with me. 

Unfortunately he'll have to dowsize his pen a little (but I'm not willing to downsize too much). Since he'll be on his own he won't need his own room anymore so he can go back to sharing a room with me meaning he'll get more attention again.

It should be good.


----------

